# Flight & Tail Feathers coming out



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

Biz is about 6 or 7 months. I've noticed lately he's losing some feathers. A tail feather, a flight feather. Also I've noticed a bit more fluffy down coming out (not a lot, but a little)... and he's lost a few little neck feathers (they have stripes on them). 

I assume this is normal. Where feathers shed when their lifecycle is up and a new one comes in. Just thought I'd ask to be sure.

I'm guessing sometimes these feathers shed here and there... or could this indicate another big molt is on the way? I guess it all depends on the bird...?

I'm glad he lost that tail feather because it was dirty and grungy.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From your description it seems your budgie has started his second moult, this usually happens when a budgie reaches that specific age mark (6 - 7 months old) and it's common for them to replace the main tail feathers (biggest ones) as well as some flight feathers.
As you should know by now, be sure to supplement his diet with egg food and to offer your budgie a means for him to bathe if he chooses to do so.


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

aluz said:


> From your description it seems your budgie has started his second moult, this usually happens when a budgie reaches that specific age mark (6 - 7 months old) and it's common for them to replace the main tail feathers (biggest ones) as well as some flight feathers.
> As you should know by now, be sure to supplement his diet with egg food and to offer your budgie a means for him to bathe if he chooses to do so.


Thanks... ! Will do....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Also, I just want to mention at that the 6-7 month timeframe, budgies are reaching puberty.

So... if little Biz become rather hormonal and/or his behavior changes so he has periods of being grumpy or not wanting to interact, don't be concerned. It is just his "teenage phase". 
Continue to pay attention to his moods and body language as you have been and you'll both get through it just fine. *


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *Also, I just want to mention at that the 6-7 month timeframe, budgies are reaching puberty.
> 
> So... if little Biz become rather hormonal and/or his behavior changes so he has periods of being grumpy or not wanting to interact, don't be concerned. It is just his "teenage phase".
> Continue to pay attention to his moods and body language as you have been and you'll both get through it just fine. *


Oh thank-you.... you must have read my mind. I've noticed him acting a bit different, but it wasn't too concerning. He seemed sort of intense. (Lots of eye pinning, lots of square head, lots of head bobbing.) Lots of energy.

This week he seems more reserved and a bit grumpy. And I would imagine the molt is starting to get more intense or uncomfortable as I've noticed he is shedding more downy feathers and at least 3 flights.

I appreciate the heads-up and I have infinite patience and can definitely watch what he needs & give him plenty of space. Any idea how long this phase typically lasts? A couple months? And they're a little more mellow after it's over?

The most concerning thing so far, is that he launched a very aggressive attack on my hand earlier this evening. My hand was in his cage and we had been playing with a toy, and he launched a full-on attack to my hand. I wasn't doing anything out of the ordinary, I think I went to get a plastic chain or something, anyhow, it was a bit unexpected & almost seemed irrational... he attacked my hand... not just one bite, but multiple hard bites in different locations. He was going for it. It was definitely attack-ish. ....He's delivered a bite before, but never so hostile. I didn't move my hand, I didn't react. I just observed. It was the most aggressive I've seen him.

I'm going to keep an eye on this, and I have plenty of patience and understanding, & empathy for him. ... I'm wondering if this is a hormone phase, or if he's an aggressive (& at times, hostile) personality... and if that's the case I would never get a second bird. (If he bit another bird as hard as he bit me, I don't think that would be good.)

....It made me a little bit uncomfortable in that I realized I didn't know his limits of how mean he could actually be (i.e I wouldn't want him to come at my face)... but otherwise he's generally a sweet bird, and I would say bonded on a medium level. He will sit nicely on my hand and preen, he will sit sweetly on my hand and chirp happily, he will calmly sit on his play gym and sing... he reliably steps up most of the time... and he has learned to come when called (if I have a treat... kale or millet.) When I come over to the cage to say hello... he'll come over and jump on the bars on the side where I am. He's also starting to mumble and I'm pretty sure he says "whatcha doin'" and "pretty bird." I can hear him practice his talking... and if he's in the right mood... he is interested in hearing me talk. [ he'll sit patiently, turn his head, etc.] ... He appreciates a head scratch once in awhile, gently. I don't offer that very often but it's easy to see when he wants it or appreciates it. He gets puffy and turns his head and puffs up. Once a week maybe at the most we do this.

So, he seems like a relatively tame budgie. He's not the most affectionate (like those ones that peck their owners with "kisses" etc.) He comes to visit sometimes (will come see me and what I'm doing... land on my phone ... land on my computer)... so he's relatively tame.... I guess I'm just wondering if, through the dna lottery, through no fault of his of own, he might have an overly aggressive personality...... or, if his bites (& now attacks) are part of his teenage / puberty phase, and that might chill out after awhile.

I try to watch and read him to avoid the bites as much as possible, and I don't take it personally. And if he's an aggressive bird... it's not his fault. Who knows what his parents were like. I'm very objective about it.

I just don't know which it is. I would guess hormones because he's been a mostly laid back bird.... but I just don't know.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*My gut feeling is that Biz's hormones are in an uproar right now. It is normal for budgies to become more aggressive and "bitey" when they are coming into condition (and/or going through puberty). From the nature of the unprovoked "attack" you experienced from Biz, it certainly sounds like the hormonal changes are the cause.

When Skipper and Scooter went through puberty and their first molt, they would come and sit on the arm of my chair for the express purpose of trying to bite my hand. The attacks were always unprovoked and irrational.
They also liked to climb up on my shoulder then try to bite my neck or cheek. 
(I wore a lot of turtlenecks during that timeframe. :laughing It lasted a month or so and then they both went back to their normal sweet little selves.
Thank goodness!

While Biz is going through this period, it might be best to play with him with his toys outside of his cage rather than in the cage. Part of the aggression comes from the territorial protectiveness the budgie feels about "his" home during this time frame. He's trying to exert both his independence and dominance. 
He wants to demonstrate that he is the "big bird in charge".
It's excellent that you were able to refrain from reacting to his bites and that you have lots of patience and empathy for him. I'm sure you'll deal with the challenges just fine. :hug:

In a few weeks, Biz will be finished with his molt, the onset of puberty will be behind him and he should be back to being a sweet busy little Biz!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Deb, that's great advice. Also, here's a link that may help, too:

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/358802-why-my-young-budgie-suddenly-aggressive.html


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *My gut feeling is that Biz's hormones are in an uproar right now. It is normal for budgies to become more aggressive and "bitey" when they are coming into condition (and/or going through puberty). From the nature of the unprovoked "attack" you experienced from Biz, it certainly sounds like the hormonal changes are the cause.
> 
> When Skipper and Scooter went through puberty and their first molt, they would come and sit on the arm of my chair for the express purpose of trying to bite my hand. The attacks were always unprovoked and irrational.
> They also liked to climb up on my shoulder then try to bite my neck or cheek.
> ...


Thanks Deborah... these are _great _insights & helpful more than you know. (And I got a little chuckle out of it. Funny about the turtlenecks.) ... I didn't even think about the fact that I was in his cage and that it could have been territorial. I just sort of forgot. It all makes sense. And I think you're right... that he was just "having a moment" vs. being an insane psycho bird with evil tendencies. He's seems too cute and friendly for the latter. He woke in a really friendly mood today & couldn't be easier. He's doing his thing and comes to see me when he feels curious and then goes back to doing his thing as he pleases.

I've noticed that after sundown is the most precarious time right now with him, so I'm going to be very sensitive to that. He is more inclined to be moody at any time after 6pm. Clearly that's when he wants his space and independence and that's ok. Also, I'll be more sensitive to his independence needs as we get through the next few weeks. He's definitely molting as I noticed quite a collection of feathers at the cage bottom this morning. At least 15 which I've not seen that many before. (downy fluff, plus little neck feathers and a couple more flights.) He's going to look very pretty with another fresh batch of big boy feathers. 



StarlingWings said:


> I agree with Deb, that's great advice. Also, here's a link that may help, too:
> 
> http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/358802-why-my-young-budgie-suddenly-aggressive.html


Thanks Star....!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ah yes -- you mentioning that after 6 PM you notice he is more inclined to be moody.

That made me realize I forgot to mention that when the budgies become tired or hungry those issues will have a larger bearing on their behavior when their hormones are raging. 

You are really doing a great job learning Biz's moods and how to adjust in response. 
It would be wonderful if more of our members were as receptive to their budgie's behaviors. :hug:*


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks so much for the feedback.... I really appreciate it!

I've found that it gets easier to read his behaviors and to follow his lead; and I've also found that being receptive to his behaviors makes it _soooo _much more enjoyable (& easier) to have him around & care for him.

Thanks so much......


----------

